# P & S Central #12 Supply MOW



## crackerpete (Jan 3, 2008)

This was a project I had started earlier in the summer...
Finally got #12 Supply MOW in service.[/b]
The lettering is from G Scale Graphics[/b]


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete,
Nice job. What is the cupola from?
Later
Rick marty


----------



## crackerpete (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Rick[/b]

The copula came from a Bachmann Bobber caboose, windows added.. 
Pete 
P & S Central RR[/b]


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Pete,

That's a nifty build, there. Thanks for posting the pic.

Would you happen to have a shot of that crane sitting just in front?

Les


----------



## crackerpete (Jan 3, 2008)

Here is the P & S Central lite duty crane MOW #4[/b]


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Hey Pete, that was quick! Thanks!

That's a little cutie, y'know? Two-axle, just like i like best.

Les


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Mighty good looking rig Pete. Nice job!


----------



## crackerpete (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words guys

Pete
PSC RR


----------



## bbenardo (Dec 27, 2007)

Great job Pete,I like it and it looks good on your railroad.







Bruce Benardo


----------



## bbenardo (Dec 27, 2007)

Pete 
I love them all, and they look Awesome on your railroad. Great job and I cant wait to see your next project. 
Thanks for posting the pictures for all to see. 
Bruce Benardo


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great, Pete!


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Very nice Pete


----------

